# Want my cats back



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi everybody. Wanted to ask if anyone know if i can get back my cats from shelter. I love my cats, but also had to go back abroad, in Europe, where i am from. 3 days ago i surrendered my 2 cats to a rescue. Me and my husband are heartbroken and we decided we are not going to move back, because we want the cats back. And in the future if we have to travel, we will take them with us. I know i will be judged now and rightfuly, but we are devestated. Please, if you can advice. Thank you


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you tried asking the shelter?


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

N


Sacremist said:


> Have you tried asking the shelter?


Thank you for the answer.no, i did not yet.i just dont know the rules. I will call them tomorrow, if they take calls on sundays. If not, on monday i will try. Thanks again


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I would make the call as soon as just in case it's a kill shelter. If they say no, you could always send someone who knows your cats to the shelter and ask them to pretend to give them a home, but hand them back to you once they have them.


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> I would make the call as soon as just in case it's a kill shelter. If they say no, you could always send someone who knows your cats to the shelter and ask them to pretend to give them a home, but hand them back to you once they have them.


I have asked arround and also the rescue, and they said that they have,,no kill" policy. I hope so. Maybe you know, the shelters have rulles and will not give animal for adoption untill it is been fully assesed by vet and the staff. I saw them on the site advertised for adoption, bit saying that need to be assesed first and then will have more info. I shall be calling in the morning. I am like dead. Can not sleep, can not forgive myself.


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

I dont know if i posted my reply. Maybe in wrong place i wrote. I have asked arround and also the shelter and they said that they have ,,no kill" policy. I hope so. They will not give them for adoption yet, because maybe you know the rules, the animals first have to be assesed by vet and the staff. But i saw on their site, that my cats are advertised for adoption and will have more info after the assesment. I cant sleep, feel like dead and can not forgive myself.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope you can get them back. I would hope the shelter would give you the benefit of the doubt in this instance. It would be the best thing for the cats, after all, that they go home. Good luck


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you can get your cats back but I would offer a donation to the shelter.
You would need to contact them today though, either phone or email, so they don't continue with adoption process.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope the shelter will be understanding about your circumstances and change of mind. As catcoonz says, I would offer the adoption fee. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello everybody! I am HAPPY HAPPY! Spoke with the rescue today and they will give my boys back! Thank you thank you so much for all your kind words and support! Will let you know when my cats are in home with me. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so pleased for you. I hope your boys enjoy their lives and their travels with you


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

YAY. Thats good news , your cats will be happy to be home too.


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you again!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news. Can we see some photos when they get home?


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

Charity, i can see your picture and my boys are same-ginger and black/white. I dont know how to put picture here. Will try. Thank you for the kind words from everyone!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

To add a picture, go into 'Upload a File' and it will take you to your own pics then choose and you will see it loading below, then press Full image for full size photo.


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

Here they are. This is pictures from last week. But once they are home, will put more. Thank youuu. Xxxxx


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Glad you are getting them back  I'm sure they are relieved as well & the rescue glad of the donation
When I was planning to move to Portugal I was not only going to take my cats but my horse as well. 
I didn't go in the end but not because of the animals which I couldn't possibly leave behind


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

They are beautiful and I'm pleased you are getting them back. If I were to go abroad to live, I would take all my pets too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are both lovely. I'm sure they're pleased to be back from what they see as their holiday.


----------



## Omnia66 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you again. I didnt write here from a week. It was rollercoaster. Stuck with finding transport, because had to travel 1 hour and half to the rescue. Called once to say i am coming to pick my cats up and then the people who promise to take me, canceled in last minute. Called again in shelter, explained the situation and finally all gone ok. So yesterday the came home with me. ooooo so cute they were. The moment they heared my voice, they started to miaow... ohhh very happy. Never ever again will do this. I would never forgive my self. So we are ok and happy. Thank you for your suport. Xxxx


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

They look happy to be home! I guess it's mutual.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Your cats are lovely. I'm so glad you have them back safely again.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done !  So glad they are safely back with you. I love a happy ending :Singing:Singing:Singing


----------

